# Chickens! Yes..chickens....



## GunnV (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all!
I'm getting a new puppy in a couple of weeks and we want to train her to hunt.
We also have 4 chickens in the yard that she will have close access to (small yard). 
I plan on introducing her right away....but I'm curious if anyone has any advise on training a dog to leave the chickens alone ...yet retaining their want to hunt birds? Make sense?
Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Start early teaching her Leave It, and don't leave them unsupervised. It won't hurt her prey drive on game birds.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as above


----------



## GunnV (Apr 19, 2017)

texasred said:


> Start early teaching her Leave It, and don't leave them unsupervised. It won't hurt her prey drive on game birds.


Oh good! I was kind of worried about that. Teaching them to leave 'birds' alone right off the bat. Thanks :smile


----------

